# prester (belgicisme)



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour à tous

J'ai une question à poser, peut-être plutôt à nos amis belges, puisque selon le trésor, le verbe *prester *est couramment employé en Belgique, dans le sens de "faire une prestation" (de service(s) ou de travail).

Ce verbe est-il communément utilisé? Dans le domaine du travail exclusivement?

Pour les autres francophones, l'avez-vous déjà rencontré?

Je l'ai entendu, hier, au cours d'un séminaire, utilisé à propos de la prestation de service en général et internationale en particulier.

Peut-être va-t-il entrer dans le dictionnaire - il est absent de mon Robert - sous peu, tant l'activité de prestation et le nombre de prestataires à statut légal ou illégal sont en croissance...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut PZ,

Je n'ai jamais rencontré ce verbe. Et j'avoue que je risquerais de le confondre avec "pester" si je l'entendais, ce qui ne serait pas très heureux. 
Mais donner/faire/offrir/fournir une prestation, est-ce vraiment si long ?


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour,

A toutes fins utiles, je signale à l'aimable assemblée que "prester" figure dans "Officiel du Scrabble - Larousse - La liste officielle des mots autorisés par la Fédération Internationale de Scrabble Francophone" (ouf !)

Définition succincte : "Belg. Fournir, accomplir (une prestation)"

Bonne fin de dimanche.


----------



## Vache qui rit

J'ai cherché "prestation" dans le dictionnaire et la définition que j'ai trouvée disait que "prestation" voulait dire la même chose que -- je ne sais pas quel mot serait plus idiomatique ; je n'ai jamais dû utiliser ces mots en français -- "un emprunt" et "un prêt." N'est-ce pas que "prester" pourrait être une forme différente de "prêter," vu que les accents circonflexe remplace les S dans certains mots d'origine Latine? J'ai peut-être tort, mais je crois avoir vu des mots comme "vostre" et "estre" dans des textes français du XVIème siècle.


----------



## emmaD

En effet, les formes archaïques de _vôtre, être, prêter_ sont _vostre, estre, prester_. Cependant, cela fait très longtemps (depuis le milieu du Moyen-Age) qu'on ne prononce plus le _s_.

Cependant, le verbe _prester _tel qu'il semble être employé en Belgique est un mot nouveau, formé sur _prestation_, lui-même très récent. Le _s_ est donc nettement prononcé. 

Les deux verbes _prêter _et _prester _sont donc bien différenciés. _Prester _est totalement inusité en français de France, c'est apparemment une spécialité  belge.


----------



## JackD

Bonsoir,

Voici encore une différence linguistique entre nos deux pays, que je ne connaissais pas ... 

Prester ne s'utilise pas en France, dites-vous, même pas le participe passé? (quels sont les services prestés par cette entreprise ? par exemple)

J'ai moi aussi effectué quelques recherches et le mot apparaît bien dans le petit Larousse comme "spécialité" belge. Et curieusement, goggle renvoie sur un site de conjugaison qui n'a pas l'air belge, celui-là

En fait, nous utilisons prester dans 3 contextes différents:

1. prester=fournir
La firme X preste tel service dans le cadre de ...
X preste des soins particuliers à...
Cet emploi est loin d'être généralisé, la majorité des personnes utiliseront le bon vieux "fournir".

2. prester=travailler
X preste un horaire de 30 heures/semaine
X a presté 3 heures supplémentaires cette semaine
Ce sont ici des expressions extrêmement courantes. En matière de rémunérations ou d'avantages sociaux, la plupart des calculs se font sur base des heures _prestées._

3. prester=effectuer
X doit prester un préavis de 14 jours.
Ceci signifie que X, licencié par son patron, doit encore travailler pendant 14 jours. (La notion de préavis dans ce sens est sans doute elle aussi typiquement belge   )
Dans ce dernier contexte, aucun autre verbe ne convient, c'est l'expression consacrée.


----------



## Punky Zoé

JackD said:


> Prester ne s'utilise pas en France, dites-vous ,même pas le participe passé? (quels sont les services prestés par cette entreprise ? par exemple)


 Non même pas au participe passé


JackD said:


> J'ai moi aussi effectué quelques recherches et le mot apparaît bien dans le petit Larousse comme "spécialité" belge. Et curieusement, goggle renvoie sur un site de conjugaison qui n'a pas l'air belge,


Je l'avais trouvé moi-aussi, peut-être un site multi-culturel?


> 1.prester=fournir


 C'est dans ce sens là que je l'ai entendu, utilisé par un Breton (pas un Belge) spécialiste de la chose et il ne s'agissait pas d'une facilité de langage.


> 2. prester=travailler


 jamais entendu 


> 3. prester=effectuer
> X doit prester un préavis de 14 jours.
> Ceci signifie que X, licencié par son patron, doit encore travailler pendant 14 jours. (La notion de préavis dans ce sens est sans doute elle aussi typiquement belge   )
> Dans ce dernier contexte, aucun autre verbe ne convient, c'est l'expression consacrée.


 Non, le préavis n'est pas une spécialité belge et en France il est plutôt de un ou deux mois selon l'ancienneté du salarié dans l'entreprise . On utilise le verbe *effectuer*.

Merci JackD pour cette confirmation et ces explications *très claires* .

Karine, je suis d'accord, on peut bien sûr donner / faire /offrir / fournir /* proposer / réaliser *... une prestation, mais quand on écrit sur ce sujet, ça peut finir par devenir un peu lourd ...


----------



## LV4-26

Il semblerait qu'il s'agisse d'un belgicisme, en effet.
Pour moi, je n'imagine pas le verbe _prester_ autrement que dans la bouche de Godefroy de Montmirail :
_- Hola, l'homme, peux-tu me prester ta charriotte ? _


----------



## itka

Je crois aussi qu'on a découvert un mot parfaitement et exclusivement belge !

Ce mot m'est si parfaitement inconnu et étranger que je n'aurais jamais compris seule sa signification. Je pense que j'aurais aussi cherché du côté du bon Godefroy 

Voilà. Grâce au forum, les Français vont bientôt pouvoir parler belge..


----------



## Punky Zoé

LV4-26 said:


> Il semblerait qu'il s'agisse d'un belgicisme, en effet.



Une question demeure: ce mot que les Belges nous ont presté, nous l'ont-ils donné ou seulement presté?  (le Belge est-il presteur?  )


----------



## itka

Hum ! Je dirais que pour l'instant, nous essayons seulement de l'*emprunter* à bon escient !


----------



## Kelly B

Je viens de le trouver dans un document luxembourgeois, dans un contexte où j'aurais employé _fournir_. (_...le travail que je preste..._)


----------



## Elfede84

Je ne dirais pas que PRESTER n'a aucun lien avec PRÊTER; il se rapproche de ce dernier au niveau du sens qu'il prend dans "prêter attention". Quand je preste des heures de travail, je "prête" mes connaissances et savoir-faire (et mon attention) à mon employeur.


----------



## Nanon

Presque quatorze ans plus tard (  ), je confirme que _prester _ne se rencontre guère en France... sauf dans des textes européens ou éventuellement des textes français qui citent des sources européennes. Et comme les textes européens viennent de Bruxelles... 
Exemple (un peu ancien) :


> Dans quelles conditions un ressortissant communautaire peut-il prester un service dans un autre État membre que celui dans lequel il est établi ?
> Source : site officiel de la Commission européenne


----------



## Chimel

Je suis conscient que c'est un belgicisme et j'essaie donc de l'éviter dans des textes à vocation "internationale", mais ce n'est pas toujours facile car c'est un verbe diablement pratique. "Les heures de travail prestées" devrait devenir "les heures de travail effectuées" mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai l'impression que c'est moins précis.

On parle du reste de prestation, de prestataire (de services)... Il serait donc assez logique que _prester_ s'introduise dans l'usage.


----------



## Nanon

@Chimel, je me suis un peu avancée dans mon post précédent car ton vœu commence très doucement à être exaucé .
Tiré d'une offre d'emploi déjà pourvue mais pas trop ancienne :


> le Gestionnaire administration formation intervient en support auprès de toute l'équipe, pour prester service au travers de différentes missions (source : Gestionnaire administration formation h/f - Econocom SAS - 23/03/2018)


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pour ma part encore jamais rencontré ce verbe. Pire : avant de lire ce fil, je ne l'aurais pas compris ; j'aurais dû en chercher le sens dans un dictionnaire.


----------



## danielc

Sur ce site de notre gouvernement fédéral on dit que ce belgicisme est répandu dans les textes juridiques européens. Aucune mention de son usage chez nous. Je ne l'ai jamais vu ou entendu et je réagis comme Maître C.

Leur explication suit:

Dérivé verbal du latin _prestare_, _prester_ (prononcer prè-ster) signifie fournir, exécuter, accomplir.

        Ce belgicisme répandu dans les textes juridiques européens s’emploie comme verbe transitif dans le droit des obligations, dans le droit du travail et dans tous les contextes où il s’agit d’exprimer l’idée de la fourniture ou de la prestation de services (_prester un service_), d’heures travaillées (_heures prestées_) ou d’avis donné (_prester un préavis_ de tant de jours)
      Le débiteur _preste_ lorsqu’il fournit ou exécute une prestation, objet d’une obligation (de faire ou de ne pas faire) à laquelle il s’est engagé envers le créancier. Puisque la prestation constitue l’objet d’une obligation, on dit, dans la langue belge, que le _débiteur preste_.
         Un _acte à prester_ est un acte qu’il y a lieu d’accomplir, de réaliser. _Prester à découvert_. « L’exception d’inexécution dispense le contractant de prester à découvert en lui permettant d’opposer à la partie qui réclame son dû un refus légitime d’exécuter, aussi longtemps qu’il n’obtient pas l’accomplissement des obligations que le contrat a prévues en sa faveur. » « Les travailleurs indépendants disposent, en tant que prestataires des services, du droit de prester des services au titre de l’article 56 du traité européen sans avoir à procéder à des formalités injustifiées ou disproportionnées. »
prester – Juridictionnaire – Writing Tools – Resources of the Language Portal of Canada – Languages – Canadian identity and society – Culture, history and sport – Canada.ca

Dans le contexte de l'offre d'emploi à laquelle Nanon fait référence il me semble une tentative d'être "à la mode", dans leur choix de termes, typique d'un certain langage d'affaires.


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne l'ai jamais utilisé à Paris, mais on le trouve mentionné dans le TLFi :


> REM.
> Prester, verbe trans.,région. (Belgique), admin. Fournir une prestation, un travail. (Ds Davau-Cohen 1972, A. Doppagne, _Les Région. du fr._, Paris-Gembloux, Duculot, 1978, p.65).


PRESTER : Définition de PRESTER (cnrtl.fr)


----------

